# 356 Silver Bullet - hatchet job



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Picked up a 356 cheap for the fun of getting it back running again but just can't understand why someone would do such a hatchet job to attach the engine shell to the chassis. I can't believe they actually melted holes in the top of the shell so that they could attach it to the chassis. I knew it was was in bad condition but this just makes me cry to see it degraded this way :smilie_daumenneg: 














ell 

Oh well, I bought it thinking that I could use it as a learning project on stripping down a shell and doing a repaint. At least I won't feel bad if totally screw it up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Crazy. You could certainly patch the holes with JB Weld, prior to a full repaint. Wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

You should be able to seal those holes as TJ said. There are a number of repair tutorials on the net about post repairs on plastic boilers as well as passenger cars. There are probably some on here if you search back thru old posts. I believe flyernut might have posted about this repair. You basically use a plastic drinking straw as a form and fill it with JB Weld and then tap new holes. It seems to work well. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I Have to second TJ’s recommendation, with extracting the screws, and do a careful application of JB Weld. The JB Weld comes in a fast acting set, or the original long acting set. We have both used it with great success. We consider JB Weld a “Wonder Tool”, for things just like this

Good luck, and don’t give up on it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The JB weld will work wonders on that shell. JB Weld is a 2 part epoxy. I fixed the
screw holes on one of my plastic (maybe bakelite) AF shells with it and then drilled new holes. Working great. Flyernut told me how. You will be able to fix those holes someone drilled through the shell. The JB weld will dry very hard and it can be drilled or sanded.
Not all epoxy dries as hard.

It will be a cool project.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

After reading all the replies, I have more optimism of a happy outcome. Thanks for the suggestions! I have some quick set JB Weld that I will try this out with when I get to this part of the project. I will also do a search for Flyernut's past posts on the repair job. The straw is definitely a great idea. 

I suspect the reason it was done in the first place is because the original screw mounts are broken (as shown in the picture). What have others done in the case? I have heard of drilling out the existing screw mounts and putting in a longer screw (with no head on it) to attach to. I think there are kits specifically for this.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's why I had to rebuild the screw holes. I kept using bigger screws and the sides of the screw holes busted out. I didn't even use the straw trick. I just laid the shell on the side Of the hole I was redoing and built the area up with JB Weld. After it hardened, I
drilled a new hole. I now have the correct AF screws holding the chassis to the shell. I
tried the straw trick and I was just not getting it. Now I didn't say the repair was pretty, LOL, but its inside of shell and does not show. I was happy I got to use the correct screws.
I did bust one of my repairs out but I did not have the drill straight up and down. I just
redid it with more JB Weld and it came out fine. Keep drill straight when drilling. I put chassis inside of shell to know where to drill. It took longer for the JB Weld to completely set up than I thought it would. I would let it sit up 24 hours before drilling. I had to repair
6 holes. 4 for chassis and 2 for the front pilot assembly. All are tight and holding well. I
just snugged the screws up when I tightened them. I would say too much pressure and
you will pull the screw threads out. Just use a little smaller bit than the screw and the
screw will cut new threads. Not much other way to do this.

Just build the JB weld up to the same height as those plastic stems. I did not even have to grind mine down. All holes are the right length. You want the shell to sit on chassis correctly.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

This is what is great and so valuable on this forum! I can't name all those who have helped me directly, but they know who they are, so THANKS!:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It really helps to get some tips.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You are not born knowing how to repair these old flyers. That's what I have my guru
for (flyernut). LOL.




flyernut is a good guy and seems to like helping others with AF repairs. Any time I pick his brain
on a repair I tell him to put it on my tab. He runs a tab for me. LOL.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> You are not born knowing how to repair these old flyers. That's what I have my guru
> for (flyernut). LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


And it's getting mighty big too!!!.. Thanks for the kind words, always willing to help.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

teledoc said:


> I Have to second TJ’s recommendation, with extracting the screws, and do a careful application of JB Weld. The JB Weld comes in a fast acting set, or the original long acting set. We have both used it with great success. We consider JB Weld a “Wonder Tool”, for things just like this
> 
> Good luck, and don’t give up on it.


It is the 'duct tape' of the liquid adhesive world. Been using both formulas for decades and the long-set formula can be machined.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

chrisallen21 said:


> Picked up a 356 cheap for the fun of getting it back running again but just can't understand why someone would do such a hatchet job to attach the engine shell to the chassis. I can't believe they actually melted holes in the top of the shell so that they could attach it to the chassis. I knew it was was in bad condition but this just makes me cry to see it degraded this way :smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> Oh well, I bought it thinking that I could use it as a learning project on stripping down a shell and doing a repaint. At least I won't feel bad if totally screw it up.


Some people have no mechanical engineering skills whatsoever.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Some people have no mechanical engineering skills whatsoever.


Some people shouldn't own tools.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Got that right! Especially the dreaded Dremel. In the wrong hands those usually do more damage than fixing.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

flyernut said:


> Some people shouldn't own tools.


True story: A couple of decades ago, I bought a power saw to repair something. I told about it at work and my team took a vote on the spot that I should not ever use it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you use it?
And how many figures do you have?

Magic


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Magic said:


> Did you use it?
> And how many fingers do you have?
> 
> Magic


Yes, I used it successfully. However, I do not have all of my fingers on my left hand.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*












Half of them are on my right hand.


----------



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you need another I have a 356 chrome shell that was repainted, I don't need it


----------

